# Gute angelgewässer in hessen



## allrounderab (2. April 2006)

hallo boardies
wollte demnächst mal einen tagesausflug zum angeln in hessen unternehmen.
wo geht ihr in hessen angeln ?
in welchem gewässer lohnt es sich?
gibt es gewässer mit gutem barschbestand?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Wie wärs mit dem Edersee?
Ab dem 16. hat der Hecht hier wieder auf, da darfst Du dort auch wieder mit Kunstköder angeln. Ansonsten lohnt es sich dort auch mit gezupften Würmern zu angeln. 

Ausserdem ist der See schon wieder fast voll. #6


----------



## allrounderab (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

ja,da war ich letztes jahr einmal,aber wir hatten leider kein boot.
geht es dort wirklich schon ab 16 los oder erst ab dem 1 mai.dieses jahr will ich dort auf jeden fall noch mal hin.kannst du mir stellen empfehlen?
haben in der aseler bucht einen aal gefangen.
danke für die info


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Ein Boot brauchst Du schon.
Absolutes Spitzenrevier im Frühjahr ist Herzhausen. Asel ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. Die Bucht dort ist immer für große Hechte gut.

Hier in Hessen geht es schon ab dem 16. April los.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Hallo Boardis #h 

Wenn Ihr Angelgewässer in Hessen Vorstellt, könntet Ihr bitte, den Ort dazu nennen wo man die Gewässer finden kann.
Wäre dann einfacher die zu finden, wenn mann auch mal da hin möchte  #6 
Vielen Dank dafür


Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Hecht ist ab 16. 4. wieder frei


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Angelgewässer in Hessen Vorstellt, könntet Ihr bitte, den Ort dazu nennen wo man die Gewässer finden kann.



Ist beim Edersee ein wenig schwierig, der ist 20 KM lang. :q

Wenn Du auf der Karte schaust, schau nach Waldeck (das See-Ende) und Herzhausen (der See-Anfang). 

Die 20 KM dazwischen sind See. :q


----------



## allrounderab (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

danke
bei herzhausen waren wir auch.
dort sind doch die seegrasswiesen oder?das sah schon gut aus.
hätte evtl. auch jemand interesse ma gemeinsam mit einem boot los zu ziehen?
hab noch nie schleppangeln betrieben.


----------



## angelcarsten (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Hallo

Nicht zuverachten die Kinzig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Geht von Ahl bis nach Hanau wo sie in den Main fliesst.

Aber zur Zeit brauchst du schon min. 1000 g Blei  damit es da bleibt wo du es hinwirfst.

Es ist verdammt viel Wasser drin.


Fischbestand schaust du hier mal nach, da steht es noch ein bissel deutlicher wie und mit was du  am besten angelst.

http://www.kinzigfischen.de.vu/

Gruss angelcarsten


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

*Kinzig ist ganz gut,aber mein Hausrevier ist der Kinzig Stausee bei Steinau a.d. Strasse! Der wird nämlich sehr gut von meinem Verein besetzt #6 Ab 16.04. ist der Hecht wieder frei,aber ich habe es doch mehr auf die Karpfen abgesehn :k Wir haben dort einen sehr guten Bestand,und der Carp See Rekord liegt bei ca. 40 Pfd. #r Allerdings ist nur das Uferangeln erlaubt!!! *
*Zum Edersee würd ich auch gern mal,aber für nen kurzen Tagestrip ist mir die Anfahrt (ca. 160 km) zu lang #d Werds dieses Jahr auch mal am Main bei Hanau oder Gemünden probieren,da soll es schöne Ecken geben #c *
*Gruß Markus *


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Nicht zuverachten die Kinzig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
*Die Kinzig geht übrigens von Sterbfritz (Quelle) bis nach Hanau  Mein Verein bewirtschaftet das Stück von Niederzell bis Kinzig Stausee Steinau! *
*Auf dieser Strecke gibt es gute Forellen,Äschen,Döbel und starke Aale:q *
*Gruß Markus *


----------



## angelcarsten (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				Hessenangler 40 schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Kinzig geht übrigens von Sterbfritz (Quelle) bis nach Hanau  Mein Verein bewirtschaftet das Stück von Niederzell bis Kinzig Stausee Steinau! *
> *Auf dieser Strecke gibt es gute Forellen,Äschen,Döbel und starke Aale:q *
> *Gruß Markus *


 
Sorry Markus,

das weiss ich auch das die Kinzig von Sterbritz losgeht aber ich war bisjetzt noch nie dort angeln.
Und wiegesagt beangleich nur die Kinz von Ahl bis Mündung Main.

Ach der Main ist nicht zuverachten aber Hessische Seite ist besser weil man dort auch über Nacht bleiben kann.


Gruss Angelcarsten


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> bei herzhausen waren wir auch.
> dort sind doch die seegrasswiesen oder?das sah schon gut aus.
> hätte evtl. auch jemand interesse ma gemeinsam mit einem boot los zu ziehen?
> hab noch nie schleppangeln betrieben.


 
Hallo Boardis  #h  also da wäre ich auch dabei, und ein Boot könnte ich auch ziehen, habe nen großen Transporter mit Hängerkupplung, aber kein Boot !!  Also ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei, und Fahrtkosten könnte man ja teilen !!!  #6 

Und Angelgerösel könnte man auch genug mit nehmen, paßt viel in meinen Transporter, also wenn jemand mal an den Edersee losziehen möchte, ich bin dabei !!!!  #6 


Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Markus,
> 
> das weiss ich auch das die Kinzig von Sterbritz losgeht aber ich war bisjetzt noch nie dort angeln.
> Und wiegesagt beangleich nur die Kinz von Ahl bis Mündung Main.
> ...


*Habe gehört die Strecke um Gelnhausen soll sehr gut sein?Warst da auch schon mal?Welche Main Angelstrecke könntest du mir denn empfehlen?Komme aus Schlüchtern und habe ca. 45 km bis Hanau!MfG Markus #h *


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardis #h also da wäre ich auch dabei, und ein Boot könnte ich auch ziehen, habe nen großen Transporter mit Hängerkupplung, aber kein Boot !! Also ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei, und Fahrtkosten könnte man ja teilen !!! #6
> 
> Und Angelgerösel könnte man auch genug mit nehmen, paßt viel in meinen Transporter, also wenn jemand mal an den Edersee losziehen möchte, ich bin dabei !!!! #6
> 
> ...


*Werde evtl. im Mai / Juni mal an den Edersee fahren (mit Family),wollte mir dann ein Boot mieten,das müßte ja gehen? Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort mal treffen #c und ein paar Hechte ins Boot zerren :q Gruß Markus*


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Gude Hessenangler,

hat euer Verein eine Homepage und gibt es für den Stausee auch Gastkarten? #h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Servus Zanderfänger & Hessenangler  #h 
ja vielleicht könnte man ja einmal zu dritt, nen Ansitz wagen, wenn es ein wenig wärmer geworden ist. Da könnte man sich ja mal kennenlernen ein wenig Fachsimpeln und natürlich auch Angeln !!!
Wäre bestimmt eine nette Sache, mal zusammen auf die Jagd zu gehen, ich habe nen großen Transporter, da paßt viel rein, Anhängerkupplung wäre auch vorhanden, aber ich kenne hier im Rhein Main noch keine guten Angelstellen, habe mal früher in Darmstadt gewohnt und da war mein Revier. Habe aber in den letzten Jahren nicht soviel geangelt, da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt war. #q 
Wird sich aber dieses Jahr ändern !!!! Und ich freue mich auch schon drauf !! 

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Gude Hessenangler,
> 
> hat euer Verein eine Homepage und gibt es für den Stausee auch Gastkarten? #h


 
ASV - Eisvogel Birstein-Steinau e.V.

*Schau mal rein,und wenn du Fragen hast ;+ meld dich bei mir |wavey: *
*Der Stausee hat einen sehr guten Bestand an Karpfen,Hechten,Brassen,Barschen und den anderen Friedfischen #6 Mit Zander & Aal muß man schon etwas Glück haben,und Waller sind meines Wissens nach keine vorhanden #d Dafür wurden im Herbst ca. 100 große Seeforellen besetzt,aber die sind auch nicht so einfach zu kriegen! Also vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal...bis dahin...Gruß*
*Markus *


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Hallo Hessenangler,

wäre schon mal interessant, ist zwar auch ein Weg zu fahren, aber wie komme ich an die Tageskarte ran, hin fahren in Schlüchtern holen, und dann wieder zurück, wenn dann will ich schon ganz früh Morgens los, aber da hat ja noch kein Geschäft auf !!!  ;+ 
Aber falls Du mal an irgendeinen See da oben los ziehen solltest, sage mal 1 Woche vorher Bescheid viélleicht geht ja was, und ich kann kommen, und Du kannst evtl. die KArte vorher für mich besorgen, und bekommst dann die Euronen von mir !!!  #6 

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> und Du kannst evtl. die KArte vorher für mich besorgen, und bekommst dann die Euronen von mir !!!  #6


Gude Sputnik,

denke auch an den Fischereischein wegen der Tageskarte  #h

@Hessenangler

Einwandfrei! Werde gleich mal auf der HP stöbern  #:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

Das ist kein Problem Habe Schein und Sportfischerprüfung schon seit mehr als 26 Jahre, kann ich zufaxen oder einscannen und als E-Mail versenden, wie es benötigt wird, oder mit der Post dauert nur länger  


Grüße aus Frankfurt #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

@Sputnik

Meinte nur dass Hessenangler den Schein braucht um die Karte zu kaufen


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

*Ich glaube die verkaufen auch an ein oder zwei Tankstellen die Tageskarten,müßt ihr mal auf der HP schauen! Die machen ja ziemlich früh auf!*
*Ich fahre oft nach der arbeit nochmal für ein paar stunden an den See und angele dann zu 90% auf Karpfen :k Ansonsten entscheide ich spontan wann ich fahre,da ich ja auch Familie habe  Mein kleiner Sohn schießt mit Leidenschaft die Boilies mit der Schleuder ins Wasser #6 Desweiteren beangele ich noch zwei kleinere Vereinsseen,die aber nur für Mitglieder offen sind :g Aber wenn ich den nächsten Samstag/Sonntag Trip plane,melde ich mich vorher hier :q Als dann...Markus*


----------



## smudeo01 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Gute angelgewässer in hessen*

der silbersee bei frielendorf ist auch nicht schlecht. gastkarten kosten 8 euro. aller dings ist der see nicht so groß.glaube 7 ha. und 15 meter tief.aber fische sind ne menge drin. haben dort schon ne menge große hechte gefangen. karpfen sind auch massen drin.


----------

